# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreaming about a girl i have never met?

## kurtiss

Last night i had a dream about this girl i have never met she seems familiar but i know 100% i have not ever seen her online or in reality before.

The dream started with me walking out of a club and down the street i cut threw a estate to get back home and there she was. Now i dont know what or who but a voice said to me walk her home. So i said to her do you mind if i walk you home and she replied ok. We walked for a bit till i said i dont mean to seem a bit wierd but whats your name. She replied Chloe. We got chatting and ended up going into a bar and drinking alot of Sambuca. (I know really strange dream). Anyway after that we walked threw a park still chatting not really sure what we was chatting about. We got to her house and i announced i dont actually live anywhere this area i live 22 miles away but i just wanted to get to know her and make sure she got home safely. She invited me in to stay the night since i was going to have to catch the train back and she said the area was dangerous at this time. So i went in and we just cuddled on the sofa then she pulled out a condom which had the top of the wrapper torn off. I pulled it out but it was dry and no use so we didnt have sex.

She and i are 18 in this dream by the way.

I know there is alot of detail in this dream but thats because it meant really quite alot to me at the time. 
Anyone know why this may of happened? I have certainly never met or seen her before but i feel like im really close to her. I have dreams like this about once a month. So not very regularly

----------


## KurtDetterman

awww how sweet. :smiley:  But it means nothing

----------


## fhgshfdg

I wouldn't listen to Kurt. This dream obviously evoked a lot of emotion in you. Enough to compel you to sign up for DreamViews and make your very first post about it ( Welcome, by the way! Hope you decide to stick around ;D ), so it is definitely saying something about you.

Regrettably, I wouldn't think of it as any sort of sign that the universe is going to mysteriously match you up with this girl of your dreams. It'd be great if it worked that way, however I doubt she even really exists. But I'd bet a shiny, new nickel that Chloe was just a reflection of your subconscious desire for a meaningful connection with someone like her.

----------


## kurtiss

Thanks for the replys  :smiley:

----------


## KurtDetterman

yeah fhgshfdg is probably right. By the way my real name is Kurtis but everyone calls me Kurt.

----------

